# AAS (steroids) and IBS



## volatile (Jun 20, 2005)

I had a question.I was wondering if taking steroids would have any impact on IBS.Yes, we know it can impact other areas of your health if taken irresponsibly without proper PCT.However, I am curious just as it relates to IBS, would steroids likely exabberate it OR would it have no effect whatsoever?For instance, I know taking protein powder makes my IBS worse.I know taking creatine, does not.Since steroids are a chemical (not a food like protein powder) I would like to hear if it would impact or not.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Which steroids are you talking about?Anabolic steroids or the type used in medicine,such as prednisone?There are different types,i believe.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

If you haven't been prescribed the AAS's by a Dr you should stop them immediately. You are asking for problems WAAAAAYYYY bigger than IBS.


----------



## volatile (Jun 20, 2005)

Anabolic steroids, I want to JUST AS IT PERTAINS TO IBS, will anabolic steroids exacerbate IBS or not.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

volatile said:


> Anabolic steroids, I want to JUST AS IT PERTAINS TO IBS, will anabolic steroids exacerbate IBS or not.


It probably depends on which steroid and how much you are taking. Why don't you go to an AAS forum and ask people how their bowel movements were while they were on the gear?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> It probably depends on which steroid and how much you are taking. Why don't you go to an AAS forum and ask people how their bowel movements were while they were on the gear?


Excellent suggestion.Sorry hon there is no research on how AAS impact IBS because no one should be on them in the first place! I can't imagine it being "good" for your IBS. I wouldn't do it.. but every person on the face of the earth would say the same. They should be prescribed By a dr period.You asked... we answered.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The legally available ones for medical purposes all seem to list "nausea, vomiting, stomach pain, loss of appetite" as side effects. Some IBSers seem much more sensitive to GI side effects, so it is hard to predict.Illegally available ones may have any number of undisclosed ingredients and I'm sure some of them increase IBS symptoms.It is unlikely you will find actual data on the interaction of the two. A board where many people take AAS in all the usual combinations people take them "off label" as well as all the other drugs they take to balance out the effects of the AAS might be able to report if they had any GI side effects.


----------



## volatile (Jun 20, 2005)

Here is the thing I am curious on, does AAS affect IBS?Some things like protein powder DO affect IBS.Others like creatine do not.I would think AAS would not since it is not a food, it is more like creatine, which is benign to IBS.Kathleen, what do you think?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

One of the problems with the body is it's efficiency. It uses the same chemicals in different places for different effects. For example histamine. It is the brain's stay awake signal (why antihistamines make you drowsy, they turn that off), as well as the immune system's get it out NOW! signal, and the stomach's time to add acid because food came in signal.Because the same thing is used in multiple locations all drugs tend to have side effects that are in a different system than the one they are being used for.The prescription steroids like testosterone all list GI side effects. Women find their natural hormones effect their GI tract. Just more obvious in us because the hormones cycle pretty dramatically. It seems unlikely that the male hormones could not also have interactions with the GI tract, especially since the prescription ones all list GI side effects in their official paperwork.


----------

